# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Сертификация 1С:Профессионал по платформе 8.2

## life3dom

Последовательность случайных вопросов по платформе 8.2. :) Полезна для окончательной шлифовки перед сертификацией. 

См. http://ax-online.ru/Exams/Default.aspx?ExamType=random 

Есть еще и другие режимы (см. http://ax-online.ru/Exams), но они доступны только после регистрации. :( 

Может кто знает имя/пароль и подскажет страждущим?

----------

17Natali (15.09.2012), airrr (30.11.2011), Катринчик (19.01.2012)

----------


## ctiler

Есть ошибки в ответах

----------


## Bloody

Хочу получить сертификат профессионал по технологической платформе 8.2! Какую литературу стоит прочитать чтоб подготовиться к экзамену? На официальном сайте написаны только какие платные курсы стоит пройти по этой платформе... А нужна только рекомендуемая литература, которой там нету :( 
Посоветуйте что прочитать, люди добрые.

----------


## deim

Вопросы по 1с 8.2 Знание платформы с дисков ИТС за 2010 год
http://letitbit.net/download/91463.9...-1-10.rar.html

----------


## dabro5

Всем, кто готовится к тестированию 1С Профессионал по Платформе 8.2,
- есть база всех 948 вопросов со сборника и правильных ответов по Платформе 8.2 с подробной инструкцией для подготовки,
- также есть официальная книга по платформе 8.2 с отмеченными правильными ответами,
- тесты с ИТС январь 2004 года - ноябрь 2010 года. 
- программы, которые указывают правильный ответ и позволяют создавать шпоры,
- хорошие бесплатные свежие конфигурации для подготовки к экзамену-тестированию "1С Профессионал", в сборнике есть ответы на большинство вопросов, по всем  тестам "1С Профессионал"
    * Бухгалтерия 7.7
    * Бухгалтерия 7.7 (УКРАИНА)
    * Бухгалтерия 7.7 для бюджетных учреждений
    * Бухгалтерия 8
    * Бухгалтерия 8 (УКРАИНА)
    * Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
    * Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8
    * Бюджетирование УПП 8
    * Зарплата и Кадры 7.7
    * Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 8
    * Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8
    * Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8 (УКРАИНА)
    * Консолидация 8
    * МСФО 8
    * Платформа 8
    * Торговля и Склад 7.7
    * Торговля и Склад 7.7 (УКРАИНА)
    * Управление Производственным Предприятием 8
    * Управление Производственным Предприятием 8 (УКРАИНА)
    * Управление Строительной Организацией 8
    * Управление торговлей 8
    * Управление торговлей 8 (УКРАИНА)
    * Управление школой 7
Все ответы правильные. Удобно просматривать, удобно готовиться, есть режим самоподготовки. Устанавливаются за 1 минуту, как любая база 8.1 :-)
всё это, и многое другое Вы можете найти на спец сайте:
http://prof-1c.my1.ru

*56 видеоуроков с разбором вопросов уровня 1С:Профессионал по Платформе 8.2*

    * http://depositfiles.com/files/n94h36trs   пароль: http://prof-1c.my1.ru

2 часа 08 минут видео. Но - это не значит, что нужно терять все утро, чтобы найти ответ на конкретный вопрос. Метод "микро-уроков", когда тема раскрывается не в одном полуторачасовом уроке, в котором фиг что найдешь - а разбивается на микро-уроки, длительностью 1-4 минуты.
Поиск интересуещего ответа становится в разы быстрее.

Рассматриваются вопросы, касающиеся платформы "1С:Предприятие 8.2".
Данный материал будет полезен не только тем, кто планирует сдавать "1С:Профессионал" по платформе, но также и специалистам осваивающим новую версию платформы.

Приятного просмотра! и успешной подготовки!! :-)

----------

EvaBlaky (29.06.2016)

----------


## dabro5

*Внимание!* :) 
Хорошая бесплатная *Мега База "Проф-Тестирование" Свежая* 
(по состоянию на *ноябрь 2011*)

* * http://depositfiles.com/files/q7gwejep7*

Учтены _изменения в тестах ИТС_ за 
*октябрь 2011 года* - (новый объект тестирования - "*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения*")
и
*ноябрь 2011 года* - (новый объект тестирования - "*Розница*")

В ней есть ответы с дисков ИТС *с 2004 по ноябрь 2011*, по следующим тестам "1с Профессионал":

Бухгалтерия 7.7
Бухгалтерия 7.7 для бюджетных учреждений
Бухгалтерия 8
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8
Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8 с октября 2011
Бюджетная отчетность 8
Бюджетирование УПП 8
Документооборот 8 с сентября 2011
Зарплата и Кадры 7.7
Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 8
Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8
Консолидация 8
МСФО 8
Платформа 8
Розница 8 с ноября 2011 
Торговля и Склад 7.7
Управление небольшой фирмой 8 с сентября 2011
Управление Производственным Предприятием 8
Управление Строительной Организацией 8
Управление торговлей 8
Управление школой 7
(тесты по Бух, ЗиК и ТиС 7.7 представлены до марта 2011, с апреля 2011 отсутствуют на дисках)

Бухгалтерия 7.7 
Бухгалтерия 7.7 для бюджетных учреждений
Зарплата и Кадры 7.7
Торговля и Склад 7.7
(тесты по Бух, ЗиК и ТиС 7.7 представлены до марта 2011, с апреля 2011 отсутствуют на дисках)


Все ответы правильные. Удобно просматривать, удобно готовиться, есть режим самоподготовки.
Устанавливается за 1 минуту как любая база 8.1! :) с легкостью конвертится в платформе 8.2

----------

Andrei_smd (14.08.2012), atomskxs (24.05.2012), xXeNoNx (18.11.2013), Zombokotik (13.07.2012)

----------


## vovchicnn

Господа! Пишет спец по 1С с 1999 года. Тогда про 8-ку не слышали, пользовались 6.0 (бухгалтерия), новизной считались платформы 7.5 и 7.7. (7.0 умерла как и 8.0). 
Я поражаюсь! Прихожу к выводу, что я АБСОЛЮТНО прав: вы все - франчи! Которым нахрен не надо знать работу, лишь бы бумажку получить! Не дай бог какому буху повестись на ваше словоблудие о сертификатах и пр.! Начнёте мозги пачкать о невозможности моденизации, обязательности обновления и пр. А вот новый документ с проводками (правильными), дополнить ПС необходимым для фирмы, создать узко спеализированный отчёт - смогёте? Если да, тогда Вам не нужен сертификат (у меня нет), всё ясно из первого задания, которое получаешь... А вот если ни хрена не умеешь, кроме как цитировать всякую рекламную херню, вот тут точно нужен сертификат... Один хрен, после первого задания такого программера...

----------


## forzi

> Господа!...


Сдесь о "Профессионале" пишут, а не о "Специалисте".

----------


## vovchicnn

*life3dom*, ты же выкладываешь данные / учебные пособия для сертификации... а сам просишь такоеИ? И не стыдноИ? Если сам не знаешь элементарной поебени, о какой профпригодности может быть речьИ? Вывод и совет всем нананимателям: чем больше у ЧЦЕловЭка сертификатов, тем меньше знаний. Зато: Он такие песни напоёт Вашему начальнику, что тот, с дури, любой расход на 1С-ку подпишет. А Вам, судя по всему, только этого и надо. 
А тетерь в двух словах о сертификации: Я не готов отвечать на вопросы по принципу ЕГЭ. Зато готов отвечать на любые практические. С комментированием, а если надо, то и написанием программного текста.
Те, кто "ЗЗЗЗдаёт Ё!кзамен на сертификат", понятия не имеют, что такое конфигурация и как она работает... Нет, бывают и вумные девчонки в очках, но им филькины грамоты не нужны, у них есть работа. За сертификатами гоняются ДЕБИЛЫ, у которых нет собственных разработок.

----------


## PASAHAKA

*vovchicnn*,Вывод и совет всем нананимателям: чем больше у ЧЦЕловЭка сертификатов, тем меньше знаний. Зато: Он такие песни напоёт Вашему начальнику, что тот, с дури, любой расход на 1С-ку подпишет. А Вам, судя по всему, только этого и надо. 
ЭТО ТУТ ПРИЧЕМ тема сдаче профессионалу отведена, зачем ты эту ***н* пишешь, не готов на вопросы егэ отвечать,  а готов писать тексты, какие нах тексты профессионал это есть тесты, так что не засоряй эфир своей ***ней. Статус профессионал или спец подтверждает твои знания ты готовился значит ты знаешь, и как ты можешь рекомендовать нанимателям, приходит чел у него есть сертификаты он рулит в своей области ахуенно и что его не брать у него сертификаты бред ты несешь

----------


## Yombl4

все работает, спасибо=)

----------


## bromum

*vovchicnn*, сдайте спеца УПП или эксперта получите, тогда поймете, что это не просто бумажки :)

----------


## 1снег

Всем привет. 
 Я нашел Ознакомительную версию теста по 1с Бухгалтерии 2.0 скачал его... попробовал
 Понравилось. Купил у автора полную и сдал экзамен... 
 Кому надо вот ссылка на тест http://narod.ru/disk/43388891001.9ac...D1%8F.rar.html

 П.С. Тест стоит дешево + автор адекватный, не кидает

----------

narayanan (22.11.2012), vovchicnn (13.07.2012), Zombokotik (13.07.2012)

----------


## borus

скажите, под какую программу ставить выложенную вами базу, что надо скачать из свежего ПО под неё?

----------


## olegka.kar

Можно еще посмотреть на 1c-test.ru - там так же выборка вопросов для тестирования по разным областям знаний 1С. Много вопросов в режиме теста для тренировки. После прохождения тестов доступны правильные ответы. Я там к платформе готовился и вчера сдал!!! :dance:

----------


## nola

добрый вечер, а что, мегабазу больше никто за три года не обновлял? мануал закрыли, теперь она ой как нужна. Или может, у кого-нибудь есть комплект вопросов по УПП Казахстан или УПП 1.3 для загрузки в нее?

----------


## Tavalik

Все тесты 1С:Профессионал с правильными ответами, удобной формой тестирования, мобильным клиентом и пр. можно найти на сайте 1-exam.ru.

----------

